# Skyrim : Pros und Contras - Eure Meinung Zählt.



## Lordlaz (26. November 2011)

*Skyrim : Pros und Contras - Eure Meinung Zählt.*

Skyrim : Pros und Contras - Eure Meinung Zählt.

Ich Fange mal an :

Skyrim :

Pros : - Endlich, sehen alle Dungeons unterschiedlich aus.
          - Ich Glaube die gegner Leveln nicht mehr hoch, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
          - Gespräche sind Interessanter als in Oblivion
          - viele Schöne Neue Tätigkeiten wie Arbeiten um Geld zu verdienen, Heiraten (Finde die Lydia Süss LoL), den leuten   helfen etc... 
          - Es gibt viel zu Erkunden (Forschergeist erwacht zum Leben) 
          - Die Spielzeit = Enorm : ) 
          - Besser Darstellung (Grafik) Charaktere
          - Spannende Story
          - Gute Deutsche Synchronsprecher
          - einen Gefährten mitnehmen & befehlen
          - Man kann Häuser kaufen
          - Pferd reiten
          - Hund als begleiter
          - glaubwürdige Reaktionen auf Völker
          - fünf Schwierigkeitsgrade, jederzeit speicherbar
          - alle Hilfanzeigen abschaltbar (HUD-Transparenz)
          - Bestrafung für Verbrechen
          - Gute Taten werden Belohnt
- Viel zu lesen (Bücher)
          - Meiste Zeit Gute Entspannende Musik
          - etc...

Contras : - Bugs, Ruckler und Manchmal Abstürze

so jetzt seid ihr dran...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Matth. 5, 27-28: Jesus sagt: "Ihr habt gehört, dass gesagt ist: Du  sollst nicht ehebrechen. Ich aber sage euch, dass jeder, der eine Frau  ansieht, ihrer zu begehren, schon Ehebruch mit ihr begangen hat in  seinem Herzen."


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (27. November 2011)

Nachdem ich es nun, nach 82h (laut Steam) "durchgespielt habe" (sofern man das bei einem Open World/End-Titel sagen kann):

+ gute Hauptstory
+ massig Nebenstories (dunkle Bruderschaft, Diebesgilde, etc.)
+ verändernde Entscheidungen (Sturmmäntel oder Kaiserliche)
+ Ausbildungslager für zwei grobe Richtungen (Krieger und Magier - Gefährten & Winterfeste)

+ freie Welt => plötzliche Kämpfe sowohl mit kleinen (Krabben, Wölfe, Bären) als auch mit großen (Riesen, Mammuts, Drachen) Gegnern
+ wunderschöne Grafik (nein, ich brauche keine Crysis-Blender in einem Rollenspiel)
+ passender Soundtrack und gute Soundeffekte
+ bis auf Bücher alles gesprochen (was bei mir allerdings dazu führte, dass ich die Bücher nicht mehr lesen wollte)


- Nach dem Ende der Hauptstory gibt es keine vernüftige Belohnung, weder materieller Natur (Mega-Drachenschwert/schild/rüstung,etc.) noch in Form einer megageilen Mittelalter-Party beim Kaiser. Ok, die Drachen respektieren mich. Ja, toll. Aber hier hätte ich mir eine fette Zeremonie à la StarWars oder Herr der Ringe gewünscht. Wo man durch gehen kann, die Frauen mit Schlüpf...ähm...Blumen werfen, die Männer in die Luft schießen, usw.. Oder wenigstens ein eigenes Lied von einem Barden gesungen.. irgendwas.

Ich war nach DEM "Ende" derart angefressen, dass ich mich der dunklen Bruderschaft angeschlossen habe. Als ich dann den SPOILER töten durfte, war ich sichtlich happy.

- Innerhalb der ca. 80 Stunden, ist das Spiel in den unterschiedlichsten Situationen insgesamt 8x abgestürzt. Zack, Desktop. Ende. Das ist ein Absturz pro 10 Stunden Spielzeit. Und das kann nerven.

- Das Spiel löst nicht den Wunsch aus (so wie es z.B. bei Dragon Age 2 bei mir war), es nun sofort mit einer anderen "Klasse" oder Rasse nochmal zu spielen. Es hat viel Spass gemacht, aber nur um nun den Kaiserlichen zum Sieg zu verhelfen und das ein oder andere Artefakt noch zu finden oder anstatt als Krieger/Schurke nun als Magier zu spielen, reizt mich ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Dieser Punkt hängt bei mir damit zusammen, dass ich Gruppen-RPGs leicht bevorzuge. Da hat man ständig die Interaktion mit den Mitgliedern sowie in Baldurs Gate 1 und 2 sowie Dragon Age 2.


Insgesamt ist Skyrim ein absolut überragender Titel für mich. Vorallem vom Setting ansich erinnert er mich stark an die Baldurs Gate-Reihe, wodurch es einen großen Bonus bei mir hat...
Allerdings wird es wohl bei diesem einen Mal des Durchspielens bleiben, da mir, wie gesagt die Gruppe fehlt, die in den genannten Titeln einfach für mehr Abwechslung hinsichtlich der Geschichten und deren Verlauf sorgt.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2011)

Also, die ganzen positiven Punkte brauch ich gar nicht aufzählen, denn es macht einfach sehr viel Spaß. Die negativen Dinge sind eher Kleinigkeiten

- ich persönlich bin eher ein Fan von festen Klassen - bei dem dermaßen offenen System wie bei Skyrim weiß ich wiederum nie genau, was ich nun beim Leveln aufwerten soll und was nicht 

- die Grafik ist an einigen Stellen außergewöhnlich schlecht. Da hat man wunderschöne Bäume und Felsen und sich spiegelndes Wasser, aber die Insel 100m entfernt sieht aus, als hätte man sie mit einem Malprogramm auf dem C64 eingefügt ^^ oder man steht auf einem verschneiten Marktplatz, der sehr schön aussieht, aber ein altes Mauerstück hat eine Textur drauf, die nach einer AUflkösung von 20x20 aussieht... 

- das Inventar hätte man grafisch ansprechender gestalten können inkl. mehr Infos, wenn man zwei Items vergleichen will

- die Zahlentasten reichen bei weitem nicht aus für Waffen, Zauber UND Schreie. Eine der drei Sachen hätte man anders regeln müssen, zB per Mausrad zwischen 3 Waffensets durchschalten oder so.

- WEIL die Welt so groß ist, weiß man nie so genau, wo man denn nun hingehen soll oder darf oder was noch zu schwer ist. Manche extrem weit entfernen Gegenden zB hatten Quests, die ich extrem leicht fand. Auf der anderen Seite bin wiederum durch eine Gegen gegangen, die man schon früh kennenlernt, und hatte dort dann Null Chance gegen einen Bären. Das ärgerliche ist halt, dass man vorher evlt. 20 Min rumgelaufen, nur um zu merken, dass die Gegend noch zu schwer ist 

- man sollte auf der Map besser erkennen können, wo der Zielort liegt oder zumindest: wo Wege sind. Vorgestern bin ich 10 Minuten um und auf einem Berg rumgelaufen, bis ich endlich den Eingang zur Räuberhöhle entdeckt hab, der ca 200m UNTER meiner Position lag. Ich bin dann halsbrecherisch am Fesl entlanggerutscht, auf Felsvorsprünge usw, bis ich dann endlich unten war


----------



## aut-taker (27. November 2011)

Mit der Grafik und dem Inventar hast du Absolut recht, mit den Hotkeys persönlich hab ich keine Probleme (außer Dualwield). Das mit der Welt und den Gegenden ist mir auch nicht so aufgefallen, aber vielleicht hat mir da meine Erfahrung mit den Games geholfen 

Bei der Map: Schau einfach mit "L" auf der Karte die Lokalkarte an, wenn du da es noch immer nicht findest, leg dir den Zauber Hellsicht (oder so) zu, der zeigt dir grafisch den Weg zum Zielort (geht auch als Krieger mit nie Magie leveln)


----------



## Glantir (27. November 2011)

Was mir vorallem positiv aufgefallen ist ist das geänderte Level system auch wenn ich am Anfang verwirrt war als mich niemand nach meinem Sternzeichen und Haupt Attributen gefragt hat ^^. Alles andere wurde ja hier schon erwähnt.

Negativ finde ich den geringen Umfang der Gilden... wenn ich das mit den Aufgaben aus Oblivion vergleiche ist das ja gerade zu lächerlich.... außerdem kann ich mich auch irgendwie nicht dazu motivieren das spiel nochmal durch zu spielen :\


----------



## Dampfplauderer (27. November 2011)

Pro:
-riesige Welt mit sehr wenig unsichtbaren Wänden

Contra:
- Das UI ist ein Verbrechen an der Menschheit, mit den Mängeln lassen sich Bücher füllen (fantastilliarden an soul gems mit einzelnen Einträgen, eingeschränkte Belegung der Hotkeys, keine Möglichkeit zur Suche/Sortieren, per Tastatur ausgewählte Menüpunkte und Mousover stimmen nicht überein,.....ad infinitum)
- Schmieden ist Mist, der schnellste und effektiveste Weg ist die Massenproduktion von Ramsch, den man aber immer, jedesmal, einzeln, per Klick auf yes bestätigen muss. Die Rüstungen sind dann auch noch so immens stark das es den kompletten Rest des Spiels trivialisiert.
- sehr durchwachsene Grafik, je näher man kommt, desto hässlicher und unschärfer wird alles, der Abschuss ist Windhelm: Braun-Grauer Matsch aufgetürmt zu Mauern und mit ein paar Eimern weisser Dispersionsfarbe überschüttet
- Die Kontrolle im Nahkampf ist gruselig, speziell mit 2-Hand Waffen, es ist fast unmöglich abzuschätzen ob sich ein Ziel in Reichweite befindet oder nicht.
- Drachen haben das Gefahrenpotential von Stechmücken. Und nerven ähnlich. Fast Travel ? Hättest du wohl gerne ! Ich flieg hier noch ein paar Runden. Alduin ist auch ein Drache.
- Die Shouts sind überflüssig und allesamt nutzlos
- Begleiter..sind prima Lastesel. Warte hier. Halt das. Vergisst man ersteres kennt man bald jede Falle im Dungeon, steigert seine Angrifsskills am Rücken des Begleiters der sich wieder mal heldenhaft zwischen Kriegshammer und Zombie geworfen hat und findet doch endlich einen Nutzen für Unrelenting Force.
- Begleiter haben das feste Ziel sämtliche Gegenstände mindestens einmal zu benutzen, möglichst dann wenn es komplett sinnfrei ist, und sämtliche Gegenstandsladungen zu verballern. Ausserdem scheint ihr wichtigstes Attribut +Alchemie zu sein, egal wie gammelig der Gegenstand ist
- Begleiter buggen wenn man in ein Haus einbricht, reagieren auf Ansprache nur noch mit "You are not supposed to be here"
- Pferde legen einen Drachen auch mal solo.
- Pferde sind wohl bei der Stadwache, das eigene Pferd entdeckt einen zuverlässig beim schleichen und gilt als Zeuge
- Pferde haben verdammt gute Winterreifen, vereiste senkrechte Wände sind kein Problem
- Dafür können sie nicht rückwärts laufen
- Man kann Anführer sämtlicher Gilden werden, gleichzeitig. Wovon die jeweiligen Gilden allerdings anscheinend nichts wissen, obwohl es jede Wache im entlegensten Winkel der Welt tut
- Man kann gleichzeitig Champion sämtlicher Daedrischer Prinzen sein, egal wie sehr sie sich untereinander leiden können.
- Schleichen ist lächerlich gut. Komplett schwere Rüstung, 2-Hand-Waffe ? Wurst. Wenn man nicht gerade anfängt der Wache von vorne Fackeln ins Gesicht zu werfen ist man quasi unsichtbar. Es sei denn das eigene Pferd ist in sichtweite.
- Ein Huhn plattzumachen ist schonmal Hochverrat. Die Cousine des Emperors auf ihrer Hochzeit, bei hellichtem Tageslicht, auf einem Balkon, vor der Gästemenge zu denen sie gerade spricht mit einer Axt zu halbieren ? 1000 Gold, danke, weitermachen.
- Die ganze Stadt jammert über ihren Tod, dass hat aber keine Auswirkungen für einen selbst. Man wird nichtmal erkannt.
- Questitems haben Gewicht, und teilweise nicht zu knapp. So ein Elder Scroll wiegt schon mal 20 ..irgendwas, was auch immer die Gewichtseinheit ist. Und so lange wie noch irgendetwas oder irgendwer was mit diesem Item zu tun hat, kann man es nicht weglegen. Besonder schön bei Quests die man gar nicht hat.
- Sollte man so ein Questitem eingesammelt haben und dann später die zugehörige Quest finden kann es leicht passieren das sie nicht annerkannt wird. Man kann weder die Quest lösen noch den Gegenstand entsorgen.
- 2 verschiedene Rätsel, bei so einem großen Spiel ? Dreh die Säule damits zur Wand passt, oder dreh die Ringe damits zu den Bildern unten auf der Klaue passt. Da hat sich wer ins Zeug gelegt.
- Bienen und Schmetterlingsflügel sind schwerer als Gold
- Der Memoryleak beim Zonen nervt tierisch
- man kloppt zu 90% des Spiels auf den gleichen Zombies und Banditen rum, und da sie mitlvln sind es auch die schwersten Gegner im Spiel. Gegen Ende findet man durchaus mal Drachenrüstung in einer Kiste. Oder einen toten Drachen im Banditenlager.
- Huskarls scheinen besonderen Service zu bieten, wenn ich Lydia wegschicke wartet sie in meinem Schlafzimmer auf mich.
-......etc


Die Welt von Skyrim und alles ander von Witcher 2, das wär was feines.


----------



## dennis-2810 (28. November 2011)

Dampfplauderer schrieb:


> - Das UI ist ein Verbrechen an der Menschheit, mit den Mängeln lassen sich Bücher füllen (fantastilliarden an soul gems mit einzelnen Einträgen, eingeschränkte Belegung der Hotkeys, keine Möglichkeit zur Suche/Sortieren, per Tastatur ausgewählte Menüpunkte und Mousover stimmen nicht überein,.....ad infinitum)
> - Schmieden ist Mist, der schnellste und effektiveste Weg ist die Massenproduktion von Ramsch, den man aber immer, jedesmal, einzeln, per Klick auf yes bestätigen muss. Die Rüstungen sind dann auch noch so immens stark das es den kompletten Rest des Spiels trivialisiert.
> - Drachen haben das Gefahrenpotential von Stechmücken.
> - Pferde legen einen Drachen auch mal solo.
> ...



Kann ich alles unterstreichen



Dampfplauderer schrieb:


> - sehr durchwachsene Grafik, je näher man kommt, desto hässlicher und unschärfer wird alles, der Abschuss ist Windhelm: Braun-Grauer Matsch aufgetürmt zu Mauern und mit ein paar Eimern weisser Dispersionsfarbe überschüttet
> - Die Shouts sind überflüssig und allesamt nutzlos



Bei der Grafik seh ich das anders. So schlimm ist sie auch wieder nicht und versuch du erstmal so ein riesiges Open World Spiel mit Mega Grafik zu machen  Die Shouts finde ich sehr wohl nützlich. Man kann zwar auch ohne sie leben, ist jedoch mit sehr viel besser dran.

Deine anderen Aspekte stören mich garnicht bzw. sind Bugs die nunmal vorkommen. Pferde können in Wirklichkeit auch kaum rückwärtsgehen. Nur nach langem Üben und auch dann nur sehr ungern. Zu den Begleitern kann ich nichts sagen da ich noch keinen hatte und lieber allein unterwegs bin. Außerdem listest du nur negative Punkte auf.. Wenn du dir dabei schon solche Mühe machst, warum erwähnst du nicht auch mal was Positives?  Für mich überwiegt das Positive haushoch. Ich kann es nichtmal aufzählen. Es gibt noch kein Singleplayer Spiel, welches ich mehr gesuchtet hab


----------

